# More infectious, dominant novel corona virus strain detected in Philippines



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Published August 16, 2020 9:52pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/scitech/science/751587/more-infectious-dominant-novel-coronavirus-strain-detected-in-philippines/story/


----------

